# [S.F.D.W.] 01.06.07 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo werte Gemeinde  


auf wiederholtes Nachfragen jetzt ein weiterer Pizzaplauder Termin. Wie immer freue ich mich auf rege beteiligung. Bitte gebt wie immer hier kurz ein "laut" wer kommt, weger der Reservierung  

*Termin:

Freitag 01.06.2007

Vecchia Osteria / Rieter Ecke Rückertstr.

19 Uhr

*


Grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (7. Mai 2007)

laut  

Für mich bitte wieder 2 Plätze einplanen.

Riddick


P.S. Das ist ja noch sooooo lange hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (7. Mai 2007)

*L A *UT

freu mich schon 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## biker-wug (8. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

natürlich auch von mir ein kurzes LAUT, nachdem ich ja maßgeblich den Termin bestimmt habe!! 

Freu mich drauf!

Ciao


----------



## dickerX (8. Mai 2007)

Dieses Mal bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2007)

*pfeif*


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2007)

Ich werds doch net packen. Habe meine neue Abordnung erhalten. Wie es aussieht, ab 01.06.07 wieder Potsdam (bis 31.12.08). Vermittler im Arbeitgeberservice. Das wars dann wohl mit dem Frankenland.


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2007)

dann musst du eben noch vorher ne abschiedsfete geben 

coffee


----------



## Riddick (15. Mai 2007)

Genau, der Schwamm feiert seinen Ausstand und finanziert deshalb den Pizza-Plauder.


----------



## showman (15. Mai 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Genau, der Schwamm feiert seinen Ausstand und finanziert deshalb den Pizza-Plauder.



Hahaha, mit was denn? Mit Schwämmen???

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Mai 2007)

Wenn sich die Personalabteilung endlich auskekst, kann es sein, dass ich Freitag noch hier bin und erst Sa früh fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iller (17. Mai 2007)

Hmpf...
Letztes mal konnt ich nicht weil krank und diesmal muß ich in der Arbeit sein :-(


----------



## Andrea67 (18. Mai 2007)

... bin dabei 

Andrea


----------



## Coffee (30. Mai 2007)

also leute freitag pizzaplauder, denkt dran 

coffee


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2007)

kanns ned 100% sicher sagen, aber wir versuchens dass wir kommen.
gruss metzi


----------



## blacksurf (31. Mai 2007)

wir werden wohl auch da sein


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Juni 2007)

Ich werde es leider nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (1. Juni 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ich werde es leider nicht schaffen


gibs zu, Du willst dich nur darum drücken  


Riddick schrieb:


> Genau, der Schwamm feiert seinen Ausstand und finanziert deshalb den Pizza-Plauder.


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Juni 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> gibs zu, Du willst dich nur darum drücken



Ne, ich will euch nicht drücken 

Habe einfach noch zuviel zu tun


----------



## dickerX (1. Juni 2007)

Mist! Trotz allem zur Verfügung stehendem Optimismuses, muss ich jetzt eingestehen, dass ich's nimmer schaff. Muss also leider absagen.
trotzdem viel Spaß


----------

